# απολιγνιτοποίηση = lignite phase-out, ending lignite dependence; (απ[ο]ανθρακοποίηση) decarbonization



## nickel (Oct 5, 2019)

Η *απολιγνιτοποίηση*, όπως επισημαίνει και ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος στα «μεζεδάκια» της 28/9/2019, είναι νεολογισμός. Για την ακρίβεια, είναι λέξη του Σεπτέμβρη του 2019 (με ελάχιστα ευρήματα από Αύγουστο) και αφορά τη μείωση και τελικώς τον τερματισμό της εξάρτησης της χώρας από τον λιγνίτη για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. 

https://www.google.com/search?&q=απολιγνιτοποίηση

Έχουμε λέξη στα αγγλικά; Ή θα πρέπει να πούμε περιφραστικά: *ending dependence on lignite* ή *ending lignite dependence*; Η αγγλική λέξη _delignification_ σημαίνει «removal of lignin from woody tissue (as by natural enzymatic or industrial chemical processes)». Λέξεις _delignitification_ ή _delignitization_ δεν υπάρχουν.

(Για να μη νομίζετε ότι προβλήματα έχει μόνο ο Χατζηδάκης...)


----------



## pontios (Oct 5, 2019)

decarbonisation (not quite)?


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2019)

pontios said:


> decarbonisation (not quite)?



Αυτό ακριβώς. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## pontios (Oct 6, 2019)

... γιατι δεν χρησιμοποίησε το “απανθρακοποιηση” (he’s specifying the particular coal type, I suppose);


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 6, 2019)

Το έχω ήδη συναντήσει μερικές φορές το «απανθρακοποίηση» (καθώς και παραλλαγή «αποανθρακοποίηση»), αλλά για τις συνθήκες στην Ελλάδα συγκεκριμένα, δεν τη λες και ατυχή επιλογή την «απολιγνιτοποίηση». Άλλωστε αυτό που συμβαίνει επί του παρόντος είναι ότι, αν και αναπτύσσεται η χρήση ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας, στρεφόμαστε ταυτόχρονα στην καύση φυσικού αερίου για να καλύψουμε το κενό που αφήνει ο λιγνίτης, λιγότερο ή περισσότερο προσωρινά. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν ξεφεύγουμε ακόμα από τους υδρογονάνθρακες: οι νέες μονάδες τις ΔΕΗ σε Αλιβέρι και Μεγαλόπολη καίνε φυσικό αέριο, όπως και οι μονάδες των μικρότερων επιχειρήσεων. Παράλληλα, ενώ ποντίζονται υποβρύχια καλώδια υψηλής τάσης που θα συνδέσουν νησιά των Κυκλάδων όπως η Σύρος και η Τήνος με το Εθνικό Διασυνδεδεμένο Σύστημα, και άρα θα κλείσουν οι αυτόνομες μονάδες που τροφοδοτούν τα νησιά αυτά με ρεύμα καίγοντας πετρέλαιο, σε πιο απομακρυσμένα νησιά οι αντίστοιχες μονάδες θα χρειαστεί να συνεχίσουν τη λειτουργία τους και θα μετατραπούν σταδιακά σε μονάδες καύσης φυσικού αερίου.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2019)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, δεν ξεφεύγουμε ακόμα από τους υδρογονάνθρακες



Άσε, είναι εξίσου δύσκολο με το να ξεφύγεις από τους υδατάνθρακες...


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 7, 2019)

Πάντως εμένα δεν μ' αρέσει η «απανθρακοποίηση» - είναι μεγάλος ο κίνδυνος σύγχυσης με την «απανθράκωση». Θα προτιμούσα κάποια περιφραστική απόδοση, π.χ. «απεξάρτηση από τον άνθρακα» (οπότε έχουμε μια ωραία συμμετρία: decarbonisation = απεξάρτηση από τον άνθρακα / ending lignite dependence = απολιγνιτοποίηση)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2019)

dharvatis said:


> Πάντως εμένα δεν μ' αρέσει η «απανθρακοποίηση» - είναι μεγάλος ο κίνδυνος σύγχυσης με την «απανθράκωση».


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2019)

Ζείτε όλοι με την τραυματική εμπειρία της _απόφραξης_.


----------



## cougr (Oct 7, 2019)

Re: απολιγνιτοποίηση

It's commonly referred to as "lignite phase-out" and variations thereof.


----------



## pontios (Oct 7, 2019)

dharvatis said:


> Πάντως εμένα δεν μ' αρέσει η «απανθρακοποίηση» - είναι μεγάλος ο κίνδυνος σύγχυσης με την «απανθράκωση».



...πιο μεγάλος δηλαδή από τον κίνδυνο σύγχυσης με την "απανθρωποποίηση"; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2020)

Ίσως η συζήτηση εδώ για την απ(ο)ανθρακοποίηση να προκαλεί μια μικρή σύγχυση με την έννοια ότι ο όρος decarbonization δεν αφορά μόνο μορφές άνθρακα (λιθάνθακα, λιγνίτη, τύρφη), αλλά τη μείωση της χρήσης για κάθε ορυκτό και μη καύσιμο (που βέβαια περιέχει το χημικό στοιχείο C): από την ξυλεία μέχρι το πετρέλαιο και τα παράγωγά του και το φυσικό αέριο.

Και ναι, κι εμένα με ενοχλεί η συσχέτιση με την απανθράκωση και προτιμώ την αποανθρακοποίηση, αλλά οι γκουγκλιές μάλλον δεν μας δίνουν δίκιο...


----------



## cougr (Jun 15, 2021)

nickel said:


> ....Λέξεις _delignitification_ ή _delignitization_ δεν υπάρχουν. ...



Καθώς προέκυψε η ανάγκη για την απόδοση του όρου απολιγνιτοποίηση, έχω παρατηρήσει τώρα τελευταία και κυρίως σε ελληνικούς ιστότοπους ή σε άρθρα που αφορούν την απολιγνιτοποίηση στην Ελλάδα, την αυξημένη τάση προς την χρήση του όρου delignitization (ή delignitisation) ως προτιμώμενη απόδοση της απολιγνιτοποίησης.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2021)

Χτες εξηγούσα σε έναν φίλο ότι οι οι αποδόσεις του είδους *deradicalization > αποριζοσπαστικοποίηση* έχουν καταντήσει μονόδρομος.


----------

